# LASIK Surgery Who?????



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Who's had this done, when was it done and who would you suggest do this? Please be honest, its important to me...... If you don't want the works to know, PM's work too.... :yes:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There a pretty good thread on this not long ago. Think maybe 2 threads. Had a lot of good info.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim I traveled to New Orleans. Dr Jeffrey Singer. Better prices, top notch equipment, and he has done 10,000 surgeries. Also teaches at Tulane. 

Best money I've ever spent, did it 5 years ago. Worth the drive over there.


http://www.singerhaleyvision.com


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Jim I traveled to New Orleans. Dr Jeffrey Singer. Better prices, top notch equipment, and he has done 10,000 surgeries. Also teaches at Tulane.
> 
> Best money I've ever spent, did it 5 years ago. Worth the drive over there.
> 
> ...


isnt that the doctor that does tge air force. if so thats who my brother used. you can do your post op in pcola most likely.


----------



## RandyP (Apr 27, 2015)

My wife and I both had it done in April by Dr Hollis in Auburn. He has done over 70,000 procedures. We had the work up and surgery done at his office on the same day with excellent results. we had to spend one night in Auburn for a follow up exam the next morning. The cost for both eyes was just over $1,600 for each of us at that time. Also three different friends had the surgery before us and they were pleased as well.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I had mine done in 4/04 Love it and still have 20/15 in my right eye which is what I had done. Best think I have ever done. I had mind done in Birmingham but don't remember the Dr. AT that time 2000 procedures was a large #.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Im getting the feeling not much local to the greater Pensacola area?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, when I checked it out it was much more expensive here- close to double. The surgeon in New Orleans also had the most cutting edge equipment and that was his speciality. When it comes to something like your sight, you don't want to skimp. I wanted the most experienced guy, who had the best equipment. Ultimately, he was cheaper as well but that wasn't the sole deciding factor. Prices in Pensacola may be more competitive now, but I just felt the most comfortable with the surgeon who does this surgery every day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Jim, when I checked it out it was much more expensive here- close to double. The surgeon in New Orleans also had the most cutting edge equipment and that was his speciality. When it comes to something like your sight, you don't want to skimp. I wanted the most experienced guy, who had the best equipment. Ultimately, he was cheaper as well but that wasn't the sole deciding factor. Prices in Pensacola may be more competitive now, but I just felt the most comfortable with the surgeon who does this surgery every day.


Great point! Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim, went and did my pre test 3 weeks ago. Cost HERE is 3k up to 10k. Doc over in Kenner, aka n.o., is.about 1k for both eyes. 

I went to the eye institute over on 9th for my pre screen. Don't know if it is true but the guy on the boat suggested just doing one eye at a time. May not be an issue with you but with me it would. He said his eyes were real sensitive for about 3 months to the light and would put a patch over an eye sometimes due to the glare off the water. Even dark shades didn't help.

With that said he said like the others. Best money he has spent. He used the n.o. doctor


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

lens replacement is even better


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

These are my eyes the night of my LASIK. I had corneal abrasions on both eyes. I was in a lot of pain. Late afternoon appointment. Didn't get my pain med scrip filled until close to midnight. Bring your own opioids if you have extra from previous surgeries.

I hit up the mini-bar at about 11 p.m. when I couldn't take it anymore, and downed a pint of Old New Orleans Rum (delicious rum). Then I mixed it with opioids when my wife and daughter got in. Didn't give a shit. I just wanted to be knocked out!

I used Jeffery Singer, too. Great prices and best equipment, although when he was telling me about the benefits of "HD" LASIK, I felt like I was about to buy the rubberized undercoating or fabric protector.

You'll still need reading glasses, but it's nice being able to watch TV in bed without uncomfortable glasses.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Center for sight Pensacola Dr mcknight


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*We used Dr. Spears*

My wife has used Dr. Spears for our sons several years back. At the time, he was the go to guy in the area. His equipment was the most up to date in our area at the time. Of course it costs more. He has offices in GB and P'cola. However, it appears that the guy in NOLA is the way to go. Holy cow, 70K surgeries!!! These operations are all computerized. They map the eye, determine if you will benefit from it, and the machine does all the work. Takes less than 15 minutes from our experience when each boy had theirs. Now they are in their 30's and both are still good to go. Best money I ever spent giving them the surgery.

The successful outcome has a lot to do with age. As we age (40-50), we begin to get hardening of the lens (presbyopia). That is why the small print gets harder to read. They can correct for distance, but for reading, all bets are off. A previous poster said lens replacement is the way to go. True, but you have choices as well. Distance, reading, or multi focal. They haven't perfected the multi focal, so the choice is the other two unless you take a chance. I am subject to be wrong though!

Astigmatisms also can render a candidate unsuitable for the laser surgery. I was toying with the idea of fixing my declining distance vision and doing the lens later when cataracts appears and has to be corrected. My optometrist said it is harder for lens replacement after you have lazer surgery. I didn't know that.

Just my experience. Thank you to all who have contributed to this informative thread!

Cheers,

Bob


----------

